# Haitink LvB 9 Live w/CGBO 1980



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Any comments on this recording? I generally dislike Haitink, but someone mentioned this performance as being stunning.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

My personal opinion is no, it doesn't stand up against the competition. 

Haitink's best Beethoven 9th is probably the most recent one he did with the LSO Live. But none of his 9th's doesn't stand up against Bernstein or Bohm or Fricsay or Furtwangler, or Toscanini, or Wand or Blomstedt or many others I could name.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks very much! Despite the glowing reviews at amazon, I certainly had my doubts. My favorite 9ths include Fricsay, 3 Furtwanglers, Wand, and occasionally Karajan '63, even though I have about 15 versions.

BTW, love your avatar, and of course, GG!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Kletzki is a good batch if you're looking for great Beethoven that is off the beaten track.


----------

